# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  pro tan or dream tan

## sensaispike

what are you guys able to get darkest with? i have some tats i need to mask as much as possible... i have used pro tan before but did not get as dark as i wanted.. any help would be great.....

----------


## FireGuy

I have heard some bad stuff about Dream Tan and the look it gives competitors. If you werent dark enough with Pro-Tan you likely just needed to apply a few more coats of it. Jan Tana works very well too and goes on easier then Pro-Tan.

----------


## sensaispike

ok, i might try the jan tan then.... as far as the protan... i had like 5 coats on i think.

----------


## FireGuy

That was your problem right there. I usually do 2 coats wednesday, 3-4 coats thursday, another 3-4 on friday and 1 more saturday morning then cover with bronzer prior to prejudging.

----------


## sensaispike

hum.... i have to give it a go.... i think i read that the npc will not let you apply anything but oil back stage... it this true?

----------


## FireGuy

^^Depends on the Venue.

----------


## sensaispike

got ya..... yea i am pretty amped up... i have tried to do a show before and something came up... but this time its on no matter what..... i am about 16 weeks out and just had my bf% done again and i am at 6.3%...... so i feel like at this point i am right on track.

----------


## FireGuy

Picture?

----------


## sensaispike

i am at work now.... ill try to get a new pic soon..... not sure if i want to post it in the open forum.. i have some pretty distinguishing tats..... i may just pm it you you......

----------


## FireGuy

TBH I am a bit apprenhensive you are 6.3% 16 weeks out. If that's the case you are a diuretic away from competing right now. My avy is mid 6% BF for reference.

----------


## sensaispike

yea i get that whenever i post my bf %, I eat really clean year round, i was 8 something when i started, i am shooting for 4% by 10 weeks out... i want to be stupid shredded.....

----------


## lovbyts

> yea i get that whenever i post my bf %, I eat really clean year round, i was 8 something when i started, i am shooting for 4% by 10 weeks out... i want to be stupid shredded.....


It should be interesting seeing some new pictures. Your pics from 5 years ago you already had some good size, hopefully the last 5 years have been good for you.

----------


## sensaispike

oik screw it.... ill post some pics today after work.

----------


## frignugs

I used dream tan. Like the look it gives me. Of course your venue has to allow it. Did 2-3 coats of pro then applied dream before going out on stage. Gives a real nice shine.

----------


## sensaispike

cool.. ill have to check that out... as far as the pics ill have to wait untill this weekend to get them uploaded

----------

